# Wolf hybrids...



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi! So i've been researching the czechoslovakian wolfdog a lot just because i love them,i don't intend to get one :smile:

I've found many discussions on wolf hybrids... and many people say that most dogs who are saidto be wolf hybrids are actually husky or malamut mixes that are sold as wolf hybrids and that if a "Wolf hybrid" is houseboken, obedient and so on it is defenitely not a wolf hybrid.

So i know that natalie and jon have a wolf hybrid (She's adorable by the way) and it works fine for them. So i don't think it is impossible to train a wolf hybrid.

I also found this:


> 1. Build a two layer enclosure. The inner chain link fence should be at least ten feet high and extend two feet underground. The outer fence should stand at least eight feet high. There should be at least four feet between the two fences and a locked gate with warning signs posted.
> 
> 2. Each wolf hybrid needs at least 1/2 acre of land to roam. It should be filled with stimulating items such as shelters, climbing rocks, logs, plants, etc.
> 
> ...


What's your opinion on this topic, i'm really interested


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I like:



> 4. Provide raw meaty bones for diet and stimulation. Wolf hybrids often do not thrive on a diet of commercial dog foods.


:biggrin: Only it should apply to all dogs, not just wolf hybrids!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I think every single one of those rules can substitute "dog" for "wolf hybrid." The ONLY thing that seemed like it might apply specifically to a wolf hybrid is the 1/2 acre of land suggestion. Other than that, it's no different from owning a dog.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Honestly they shouldn't be pets. Hybrids of any wild animal shouldn't be a household pet. The list above supports that 1000%. If Jon didn't already have shiloh when we started dating we wouldn't have her now. There's no way I'd support someone selling these animals because I dont agree with it. We are extremely lucky with Shiloh, she's super easy for a hybrid even though she still gets into plenty of trouble...I still love her!

Owning a dog is a walk in the park compared to owning a wolf hybrid. They take much more time to train and socialize.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks! i don't have any experience with wolf hybrids whatsoever. I've never met one! I'm just fascinated by them! 
How do you feel that they can't be potty trained? Did that take longer or was it harder with shiloh?

And how do you feel about breeds like the czechoslovakian wolfdog where the last wolf was used for breeding about 9 generations ago? 

I would never want to own a wolf hybrid but i'm still fascinated by them


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree with Natalie a 110%!!

Well I don't think most people have any business owning primitive style Northern breeds in general (I've seen soooooo many train wrecks of people wanting to own huskies, akitas, etc.... or extremely drivey herding breeds like BC's and Malinois for that matter!!!), so of course I also think anything wolfdog is a terrible idea. :wink:

Its hard enough getting people to be responsible with their dogs without throwing wolf into the mix!

I have met some hybrids... they are very different. I think people are kinda nuts for owning, buying/selling, or breeding them.
I've also seen some moron who had a full on wolf in their backyard. That poor thing, I felt so bad for it. People suck!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Shiloh was an adult by the time she came to me. Jon says that she was just harder to train all around. This may be because he wasn't in the best situation at the time. I'm pretty sure Shiloh would be even better if I had gotten my hands on her earlier in life!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't know that much about them and hopefully Natalie and Jon will pip up soon, as this will be fun to know. But I'm going to go out on a limb here and say I think it would take a special person to own one. Just as a pitbull I don't think most people should own one, not that all people shouldn't just allot of them shouldn't. I would guess that with a wolf hybrid would be even worse. I did know of one person that had one several years ago and it was old when I saw it but I think they did very well with it. But I'm sure they take allot of work and exercise and if given that they probably are fine.

I have to say that I'm not sure it's a good idea for to many of them to be bred as I think the allure of them is to much for the kind of people that just want a bad ass dog as it is with a Pitbull. I'm just using Pitbulls as I think that is why so many people want one. As in a wolf hybrid, oh look what I have, not looking into what they need and require to be a happy well balanced animal. I think one has to remember they have wolf in it and as much as we may think our dogs have the same digestive system I don't think there minds are the same. The dog has been domesticated for a long time to get them the way they are a wolf is a wolf and though they can be tamed to an extent and use to a person throw in a new person and I think it will take a good deal of time to get them use to that person. So if you have a hybrid though it may not be as bad as a wolf I don't think it would be as easy as a dog.

So I would say if someone is breeding them they had better be responsible and make sure they sell them into a proper home and if that takes a lic. well so be it. I also think they may have to make the breeders of some of the more aggressive dogs be a little more responsible instead of just banning the breed. I hate to say this, as I am not one who likes to be told what to do and have people tell me what I can and can not do, but people are so dumb and they do not care what happens to these animals once they get there money.

So hopefully who ever wrote this will keep some dumb idiot form getting a wolf hybrid but I will not go so far as to say they should not be bred. Even though someone in our area some years ago had one and it got away from them and killed and maimed a bunch of our sheep. I still think they just need the proper person and I don't think that is to many.


edit: ok I'm slow writing and got a phone call in the middle of this so Natalie got to it before I got this up sorry.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Was Shiloh from a breeder? She is gorgeous. What is her personality like compared to a dog's and how much wolf does she have? 

I don't have a problem with people breeding them as such.. but there should be a huge background and personality check done by the breeder in regards to who is buying the dog and why.


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

One of my co-workers had a hybrid that just died last year. She raised him from a pup. He was 12 years old and was a wolf/Australian Shepherd mix, apparently, and she still gets upset talking about him. I guess he was a wonderful guard dog and was very protective of her house and kids, and trained well, but she also has I THINK 10 acres and is completely in the country, and I think he had fairly free-roam. 

I personally wouldn't own one, but they are definitely gorgeous animals.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

bishopthesheltie said:


> Was Shiloh from a breeder? She is gorgeous. What is her personality like compared to a dog's and how much wolf does she have?


Well, Jon's mom produced her...who is not a breeder at all. She got a high content wolf hybrid dog from a "real" breeder in FL. He was probably close to 90% wolf or more. Then she took in a husky mix and they had a litter together. She's very friendly and outgoing with people, but can be very intimidating to other dogs. She gets all "puffy" and stands tall around other dogs...except other northern breed dogs. She gets all bouncy and wiggly and submissive with those types of dogs, its weird. Its like she knows her own blood... 

The picture below has both Shiloh's parents Mom on the far left and Dad on the far right. She's probably like 30-40% wolf












> I don't have a problem with people breeding them as such.. but there should be a huge background and personality check done by the breeder in regards to who is buying the dog and why.


Unfortunately they don't. They sell to anyone who has the cash. And even a back ground and personality check isn't enough. They need proof of land, proof of enclosure that is suitable, proof that they know what they're getting themselves into. While this is feasible, its not reality.


----------

